# trek 2006 1500



## joker1656 (Aug 2, 2010)

Long story short, funds are low. Sold better bike. Planned to buy better bike than I sold. Can't now. To get by, for an indefinite period of time, considering friend of friend's Trek 1500. Told it was a 2007, but I think it is 2006 due to paint scheme, and an Ultegra RD. 

Is a 2006 Trek 1500 worth $600? It does come with the computer, pedals, and shoes.

I still have my pedals, computer, and shoes from my old bike, so his are not worth much to me. Main value is the bike.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a 2007 1500 with an Ultegra RD (they were putting the old model Ultegra RD on the later production 1500's for 2007). Mine is red. You can research the year on the Trek website under the "Archives". If you're still in doubt, email the serial number of the bike to Trek and they'll tell you. If it is a 2007 and in good condition, $600 is a fair price. I have almost 21,000 miles on mine and it's held up well.


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

I purchased my Trek 1500 in June/July 2006 but I was never sure whether it was a 2006 or 2007. According to the archives my color scheme, Discovery Silver and Blue is 2007, 2007 also had the color 'Trek Red'. In 2006 the color scheme was Discovery Blue and black. Where the confusion lies for me is the components, 2007 is all 105 components except the brakes. 2006 has 105 except the rear derailleur which was ultegra. Mine however, had all 105s except the crank which is ultegra 53/39. I guess I would go off the color scheme and say mine was a 2007.


----------

